# Che strano Paese, l'Italia



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

Eh si', uno strano Paese!






*****

*La televisione e la crisi *

*Quel milione di euro a Bonolis *

*Il Servizio pubblico e un «modello virtuoso» *


*Che strano Paese, l'Italia*. Operai e impiegati in cassa integrazione, aziende che collassano da un giorno all'altro, il prodotto interno ai minimi storici ma Paolo Bonolis prende un milione di euro per condurre il Festival. Qualcosa non torna. L'amministrazione Obama ha fissato un tetto massimo di 500 mila dollari ai salari dei grandi dirigenti delle aziende destinatarie dei fondi di salvataggio. Il provvedimento ha due scopi: puntare a una maggiore trasparenza e soprattutto dare l'esempio. Per una vecchia legge morale: se l'insegnamento non viene dall'alto, nessuno muove il primo passo. Che strano paese, l'Italia. Non è solo la Banca centrale a suggerire fosche previsioni (crescita zero, diminuzione delle esportazioni, compressione dei salari), lo è piuttosto la realtà quotidiana: molte famiglie non arrivano alla quarta settimana del mese, negozi in crisi, il precariato giovanile a livelli drammatici.


*Eppure Paolo Bonolis,* presentatore televisivo, e Roberto Benigni, lettore televisivo di Dante, prendono dal Festival di Sanremo una barcata di soldi. C'è anche Maria De Filippi (il suo compenso andrà in beneficenza), corsa tris della scuderia Lucio Presta.* Bonolis si difende dicendo che ha lavorato per un anno al Festival come direttore artistico.Insomma, lavora a progetto, è il co.co.co. più ricco d'Italia. Complimenti.  *
Questa poi e' da risata amara oltre che offensiva  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*E dire che il Servizio pubblico televisivo, *proprio perché si rivolge alla stragrande maggioranza delle famiglie, proprio perché ha un'audience la cui consistenza principale è rappresentata dalle fasce meno abbienti della popolazione, avrebbe il dovere di porsi come modello virtuoso. Poco vale la giustificazione che i soldi per Bonolis e Benigni li tirano fuori gli sponsor. No, li tiriamo fuori noi: prima con il canone, poi al supermarket. Non passa giorno che i nostri governanti non ci esortino al sacrificio: per l'Alitalia, per uscire dalla crisi, per risanare i conti pubblici. Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha recentemente affermato *«che tutti quanti in coscienza dobbiamo dare il nostro piccolo contributo affinché questa crisi non sia così drammatica».* Ha ragione, se però, in coscienza, il contributo cominciasse a venire da una manifestazione musicale come Sanremo avrebbe anche un valore simbolico (non moralistico). Riguardo poi ai sacrifici, chi li fa e chi li predica la pensano in modo differente.
Ma ai primi è data scarsa possibilità di dirlo.

Corriere Aldo Grasso 13 febbraio 2009

*****


E' proprio il caso di dire che l'Italia e' un Paese strano, molto strano.
MAVAFFF-ANCULO!






​


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2009)

Il canone andrebbe levato... trovo inammissibile essere obbligati a pagare per vedere le Rai!
Mi chiedo chi sara' cosi' coraggioso da farlo... Berlusconi verrebbe linciato vivo e immediatamente incolpato di voler sabotare la Rai... d'altro canto pagare un milione di euro un dipendente "statale" piglia di molto alle balle.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

Ma la Ventura cosa guadagna? E la De Filippi?
Credo che non abbiano davvero più il senso delle proporzioni e che a quei livelli di guadagni non vogliano tanti soldi neppure più per avidità, ma come misura di valore rispetto agli altri "rivali".


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2009)

Non scordiamoci che spesso al di là della "spesa" occorre vedere la "resa".

Quanto comporta alla RAI di ritorno in termini di proventi pubblicitari avere Bonolis che conduce il festivali rispetto a un altro conduttore meno caro?

Al di là dello sdegno fra la sproporzione di quel compenso e lo stipendio di un operaio, non bisogna comunque scordare che nel mercato pubblicitario vi son regole ben precise legate allo share che il singolo personaggio può più o meno garantire...


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non scordiamoci che spesso al di là della "spesa" occorre vedere la "resa".
> 
> Quanto comporta alla RAI di ritorno in termini di proventi pubblicitari avere Bonolis che conduce il festivali rispetto a un altro conduttore meno caro?
> 
> Al di là dello sdegno fra la sproporzione di quel compenso e lo stipendio di un operaio, non bisogna comunque scordare che nel mercato pubblicitario vi son regole ben precise legate allo share che il singolo personaggio può più o meno garantire...


in comunicazione si pagano cifre esagerate per un testimonial.
certo, il ritorno in merito a un prodotto c'è,  anche se nel caso della rai per me resta vergognoso pretendere il canone per poi pagare queste cifre a un presentatore come bonolis.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Febbraio 2009)

il canone non va pagato
punto


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il canone non va pagato
> punto


quotolo.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in comunicazione si pagano cifre esagerate per un testimonial.
> certo, il ritorno in merito a un prodotto c'è, anche se nel caso della rai per me resta vergognoso pretendere il canone per poi pagare queste cifre a un presentatore come bonolis.


Da anni ormai la RAI deve giustificare come viene utilizzato il canone e come i proventi pubblicitari.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Da anni ormai la RAI deve giustificare come viene utilizzato il canone e come i proventi pubblicitari.


visto che ora i proventi pubblicitari sono pari a quelli delle altre reti è vergognoso che continui a pretendere il canone


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

BaH...non guardo il festival, nè la De Filippi, nè la Ventura e co.

praticamente non guardo la tele, a parte un pò di informazione (ieri ho visto Presa diretta su Raitre).
Se ho tempo leggo, o ascolto musica.


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> BaH...non guardo il festival, nè la De Filippi, nè la Ventura e co.
> 
> praticamente non guardo la tele, a parte un pò di informazione (ieri ho visto Presa diretta su Raitre).
> Se ho tempo leggo, o ascolto musica.


ma lo paghi il canone?


----------



## Iris (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma lo paghi il canone?


Purtroppo si, lo ho pagato, mi pare. Ma è stato trasformato in una tassa per il possesso della televisione, non come canone di televisione di stato. Quindi ...non si può disdire.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> visto che ora i proventi pubblicitari sono pari a quelli delle altre reti è vergognoso che continui a pretendere il canone


beh, in realtà non è proprio così, tant'è che per la RAI vi è un tetto per la pubblicità proprio per la presenza anche del canone...


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> beh, in realtà non è proprio così, tant'è che per la RAI vi è un tetto per la pubblicità proprio per la presenza anche del canone...


si, un tetto....
di quanto rispetto a mediaset e alle altre?
tra l'altro pianificare con sipra è molto più caro che pianificare con le private.
non sono sicura che il tetto sia inferiore a quello di mediaset.
anche le radio rai sipra sono le pi+ care per pianificare.
io odio la rai


----------

